# Cat Boats



## MarkDiaz

Blue water friends! I have a 2000 25ft mono, with twin 150 4-strokes Yamahas. I am looking at a new ride. I have been researching Cat style boats. I want to stay in the 24-27ft range. I am looking for a demo ride out, maybe even a fishing trip. I will pay my way and do my share as I know what is involved. I fish out of Sabine Pass, and willing to travel. I don't want this to be a debate VS. Mono's, I have a friend that has a 38ft Fountain, and I have a 25ft Mono as well. I just keep hearing once you go cat, you never go back. I am doing my homework and want to make an educated decision. I have my eye on a Calcutta 263. I'm looking at World cat, GB, Prokat, Twin Vee. I'm off on weekends only, but can call in sick at the drop of a hat if there will be an overnighter in the works. :dance: Any help/rides would be 2cool. Thanks much. Mark


----------



## Capt. Andy

Glacier bay for sure the best built boats of all you listed. I have a two 26 canyon runner center consoles. I have seen the worst of the worst in the gulf of Mexico. Glacier bay also holds world records. Best boat for the money. It's all said that the 26 GB is the biggest 26 foot boat ever built. It's really heavy. Hard to come out water.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

contact Capt. Dwayne Pesek/Pesek Charters in Matagorda, he has a 26' prokat, if you like it pm me, I know where another local one is for sale


----------



## doughboy361

Depending on how much you wanna spend. Ameracat 27 Gen II or Freeman 28.


----------



## mad marlin

what did he said ?


----------



## capthoop

I own a Glaicer Bay since 2004. No complaints at all. Stick with GB or Twin Vee or Americat. A Freeman is the best but you also pay for it. All the others are a step down.

PM me if you want.

Capt Hoop
Our Freedom


----------



## Cat's Meow

I have heard a few remarks that the Twin Vee tunnel is a bit shallow. They are also a bit spartan--not much in-hull storage, etc. Another to consider is the Renaissance catamaran, if you can locate one. A Fincat from Parker Marine (Hysucat design) would be a super find if one came along. Avoid ProKat, at least the early ones. BTW, a power catamaran is not a Cat boat. A "Cat Boat" is a type of working sailing craft developed by watermen of New England in , I think, the 1700's (will have to check that). They are characterized by having a rather broad beam, with a single mast, stepped forward almost in the bow of the boat. A single sail, either gaff-rigged or marconi is used. No jib. They are still built and enjoyed today for their seakindlyness and ease of operation.


----------



## flymost

You need to go to the Miami Boat Show! Freeman, WC, GB, Ameracat, Twin Vee are usually there along with the Contender, YF, Fountain types to sea trial. Hopefully you will get some sloppy seas for a good sea trial, but even if it is calm you can tell a lot by back to back sea trials. Ken at GB, WC (they are the same company now) will get you tickets if you are considering any of his boats.

You can pm me with any questions, are you looking new / used, and I know Sabine has long runs, so are you looking ling / Snapper, AJ / Grouper, or Tuna / Swords?


----------



## MarkDiaz

*Flymost*

Currently I am researching. I want to fish/sea trial a few cat boats to see if it's what I want. I have always been a mono owner. I would hate for Ken to give me tickets, then I would feel obligated to buy from him. I am looking for new preferably. I would take a 2yr old boat if it was set up just the way I wanted it, and in like new condition , which will be hard to find. I run out of Sabine, so I make the long runs. I also fish out of Grand Isle. I can make the longer runs out of GI compared to Venice(friend with cabin :slimer, and it seems like I am fishing at home to get to the tuna grounds. I don't mind the long runs. I guess it's all about conditioning and what you're use to. I'll fish for anything. For me, it's about being on the water. Most of the time I give my fish to the people I am with. I will be headed to the Houston boat show on the 5th, maybe the 6th if the Texans have it locked up. I am picky with how/what I want the boat to have. It must have auto pilot, dual screens, windless anchor, insulated fish boxes and the other general things every other offshore boat should have. I hope this helps. I'm in no hurry. I do know this next boat will have every option as I plan on keeping it a long time. Thanks everyone..


----------



## Captain Shane Jarvis

World Cat! The rest suck!.........Just kidding. But rode in all of them, except Freeman, GB and World Cat are the proven vets of the bunch. You will never go back to mono hull!


----------



## catfight

cats are more stable when tied to a rig or drifting but harder to steer and a smoother ride than mono. I own the 30' cat at the sabine pass port authority and had a 27' worldcat before it. Obviously you first need to decide if you want a full planing hull or semi displacement or full displacement hull. pm me if you would like


----------



## MarkDiaz

*CatFight*

PM SENT. Thanks


----------



## capt ryan

Depends on how far you like to fish, when you can fish, and what you like to do. I've been on a cat and stuck with mono.

I have two friends with Cats and have been on many great fishing trips on both. One is a non displacement and the other a Glacier Bay full displacement. I LOVE the Glacier Bay. The other is a 'tweener and has its place but if you are looking at a cat I'd go for the GB.

That said, I have a 35' mono and love it. However, I don't fish every week and typically pick my days most of the time and I like to go far and fast. On a rough day the GB beats me and on a smooth day I beat him. I like to go on overnight tuna trips and run fast on calmer days. I have been on the GB on an overnighter and it did great, too, just took longer to get out. 

If you mostly fish ~50 mi or less and you plan on going even when its 3-4s probably lean towards the GB. IMO you cant compare a 25' mono to a 25' cat. To me it takes a 32-35'-ish mono to give a ride comparable maybe comfort-wise (definitely NOT similar ride) to a 26' GB. Other than that I'd say do your homework, go on some test rides, figure out your game-plan for the types of trips you want to make and then its just personal preference.

Good Luck!


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mredman1

*Winter discussions*

There is nothing better than sitting in a Cat boat on a bean bag wearing a good pair of Crocs............

Mike


----------



## Swells

mredman said:


> There is nothing better than sitting in a Cat boat on a bean bag wearing a good pair of *Pink Crocs*............
> 
> Mike


Fixed it fer ya cap'n. And be careful 'bout them Avets - they got a tendency to blow up doncha know. BOOM! :rotfl:


----------



## MarkDiaz

*White Crocs?*

Originally Posted by *mredman*  
_There is nothing better than sitting in a Cat boat on a bean bag wearing a good pair of *Pink Crocs*............

Mike_




_Hate to Derail my own thread, but do they make white Crocs? :rotfl:_


----------



## jamesjimbooo

I am a guide in Port A and own a 25' and a 27' Pro Kat. I have had mono boats and that is why I have Kats now. You will give up a little speed in flat seas which is almost never happens in the Gulf. Kats are a little harder to steer and they handle different but it doesn't take long to figure it out, then you will see why once you go Kat you don't go back. I offten run trips in rough seas that a comperable sized mono can not. The choice of manufactor is personal preffance based on your personal needs and how much you are willing to spend. My Pro Kats fit the bill for me. A trip out on one of mine is open to you.
P.M. Me if you would like additional info.
Capt. James


----------



## freemanboatworks

capthoop said:


> I own a Glaicer Bay since 2004. No complaints at all. Stick with GB or Twin Vee or Americat. A Freeman is the best but you also pay for it. All the others are a step down.
> 
> PM me if you want.
> 
> Capt Hoop
> Our Freedom


Thanks Hoop, but I would like to clarify something... The price of a Freeman is very comparible to that of a new Worldcat. For some reason there is a stigma that our boats are priced out of sight, but take a look around at what NEW boats cost. Dont compare a new Freeman to a used boat or one that has been on lot for 2-3 years.

And as far as speed goes.... one of our 33's with 350's has almost identical numbers to a 36 Yellowfin with the same power. Other cats cant say that... Stop living in the past folks... put down your old Blackberrys and get an Iphone.


----------



## Angler 1

What does a base 33ft Freeman start at? Dollar Wise?


----------



## Kevin Harmon

I just got my second 33 freeman. I will never own anything else if I have the means! I saw the 28. Should be awesome with the 300 yam's. if you want to send less than the 33. We regularly make 220nm day trips out of Sabine (yes day!). Run to auger (150 nm for overnight). I've seen 60mph on the GPS (light). Come take a ride with me (I don't want your money though.... Only you can't get a blue one.
Doublevision


----------



## dhingle

Angler 1 said:


> What does a base 33ft Freeman start at? Dollar Wise?


If comparable to a new 33 worldcat, I'd venture to say north of 250,000.00


----------



## freemanboatworks

dhingle said:


> If comparable to a new 33 worldcat, I'd venture to say north of 250,000.00


Base price is no where near $250k.


----------



## jamesjimbooo

I guide offshore out of Port A with a 25' and a 27' Pro Kat. I have had mono hull boats in the past and can assure you there is no comparison. I regularly run offshore trips when comparable mono boats can not. Kats are much more stable and need less horsepower than mono hulls. Kats do take a little time to get use to driving them, they are a little more difficult to steer but you will get use to it quickly. Once I went Kat I won't go back.


----------



## jamesjimbooo

*Kat owner*

Drive a Kat in rough seas and all your questions will be answered
Capt. James:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## CHA CHING

I've had a 33 World Cat for the last 5 years.
I am waiting on my new 320cc WorldCat and really looking forward to it.
it's a resin infused hull, much faster stronger and most of all lighter. It starts out 1200-1500 pounds lighter than the 33.
It has tons of storage and all the bells and whistles.
Can't wait.


----------



## Angler 1

So what is the base price?



freemanboatworks said:


> Base price is no where near $250k.


----------



## freemanboatworks

Angler 1 said:


> So what is the base price?


I'd be happy to give you a quote via email. [email protected]


----------



## Jolly Roger

MarkDiaz said:


> Blue water friends! I have a 2000 25ft mono, with twin 150 4-strokes Yamahas. I am looking at a new ride. I have been researching Cat style boats. I want to stay in the 24-27ft range. I am looking for a demo ride out, maybe even a fishing trip. I will pay my way and do my share as I know what is involved. I fish out of Sabine Pass, and willing to travel. I don't want this to be a debate VS. Mono's, I have a friend that has a 38ft Fountain, and I have a 25ft Mono as well. I just keep hearing once you go cat, you never go back. I am doing my homework and want to make an educated decision. I have my eye on a Calcutta 263. I'm looking at World cat, GB, Prokat, Twin Vee. I'm off on weekends only, but can call in sick at the drop of a hat if there will be an overnighter in the works. :dance: Any help/rides would be 2cool. Thanks much. Mark


whatever you get, save me a spot.



mkharmon said:


> I just got my second 33 freeman. I will never own anything else if I have the means! I saw the 28. Should be awesome with the 300 yam's. if you want to send less than the 33. We regularly make 220nm day trips out of Sabine (yes day!). Run to auger (150 nm for overnight). I've seen 60mph on the GPS (light). Come take a ride with me (I don't want your money though.... Only you can't get a blue one.
> Doublevision


You have a great boat, seen it a few times. Usually as it was leaving my little boat behind in it's wake. Was curious if anyone on 2cool owned it.


----------



## MarkDiaz

Jolly,

I've got a spot for you. I am always looking to fish with new people to learn/teach different techniques. I've read lots of your post and know we think alike. Always looking for those that I don't have to tend to or those that I can learn something from. We'll get out sooner than later. Mark D.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

I just want to know if the base price tag is north or south of $250,000.00 dollars. You could buy a used 45' Cabo Express for that price.


----------



## Kenner21

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I just want to know if the base price tag is north or south of $250,000.00 dollars. You could buy a used 45' Cabo Express for that price.


From what I've read online probably around 230k loaded but I could be very wrong. Ask Mark what he paid I'm sure he'd tell you. If I had the means It'd be number 1 on my list for a day boat around here. At 250k I'm betting it'd be a very used Cabo 45


----------



## doughboy361

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I just want to know if the base price tag is north or south of $250,000.00 dollars. You could buy a used 45' Cabo Express for that price.


Fully deck out and I'm talking about all the bell and whistle would be 250k. But people gotta understand when buying the Feeeman 33. It rides like a 39-42' boat but doesn't cost as much as the 39-42' boat. Less engine maintence only have deal with twins instead of trips or quads. If I'm right there is 3 Freeman 33 on the TX gulf coast.


----------



## dfw fisherman

doughboy361 said:


> Fully deck out and I'm talking about all the bell and whistle would be 250k. But people gotta understand when buying the Feeeman 33. It rides like a 39-42' boat but doesn't cost as much as the 39-42' boat. Less engine maintence only have deal with twins instead of trips or quads. If I'm right there is 3 Freeman 33 on the TX gulf coast.


no way in he77 does a 33 ride like a 42 and for 250k that's why there are only 3 in the gulf coast. doughboy I know your not speaking from experience bc you don't even own a boat. 
so stop posting information that you have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## mad marlin

doughboy361 said:


> Fully deck out and I'm talking about all the bell and whistle would be 250k. But people gotta understand when buying the Feeeman 33. It rides like a 39-42' boat but doesn't cost as much as the 39-42' boat. Less engine maintence only have deal with twins instead of trips or quads. If I'm right there is 3 Freeman 33 on the TX gulf coast.


wow!!! doughy We didnt know that beside a Warsaw Killa you were a Cat expert , wonder how did you got all that knowledge without owning one ...not even a Jon boat...
Ah hold on ..The Internet :cheers:


----------



## mad marlin

dfw fisherman said:


> no way in he77 does a 33 ride like a 42 and for 250k that's why there are only 3 in the gulf coast. doughboy I know your not speaking from experience bc you don't even own a boat.
> so stop posting information that you have no idea what your talking about.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> DFW you beat to me it...hes just farting out of his head :slimer:forgotten to say AGAIN .
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=441137&page=4
> 
> Sorry to derail this topic but this guy needs to shuts his hole , mainly when he knows **** of what his talking about , He asked Billy lol


----------



## Jungle_Jim

:spineyes:


dfw fisherman said:


> no way in he77 does a 33 ride like a 42 and for 250k that's why there are only 3 in the gulf coast. doughboy I know your not speaking from experience bc you don't even own a boat.
> so stop posting information that you have no idea what your talking about.


That changes the tone of this thread


----------



## bjd76

I agree. Doughboy has fished off the Freeman - I've seen the pics and reports. And since when do you have to own a boat to have an opinion on ride... BTW what do you think a 36 Yellowfin costs?


----------



## Swells

I've been out on various cats and monos and sports fishers, and liked them all. The cat takes a while to get used to, since it "leans the wrong way" sometimes like on turns and on a beam to quartering sea, but once you get used to the unusual motion (for a noob), no prob. 

The one thing I like is a dry boat with lotsa shade and good seats. That's why the Grady White "cuddy" design gets my vote. You do lose some bow space as compared to a walk-around, but that sucker will eat blue water coming over the bow! The Gulf of Mexico is so choppy, and the trips are longer here off Texas, that this makes sense to me. I like riding in style, cool and dry, err, lotsa drink holders too!

Just an opinion from a deck ape who don't own a sled now.


----------



## mad marlin

bjd76 said:


> I agree. Doughboy has fished off the Freeman - I've seen the pics and reports. And since when do you have to own a boat to have an opinion on ride... BTW what do you think a 36 Yellowfin costs?


Really ?...so because Ive ride a few times on a Ferrari Testarossa it makes me an expert on Ferraris?
Of course i can say wow its fast or wow its beautiful But I cant say **** about its engine or performance...doughy knows all about that Bruce.
Wake up ! stop drinking too much of 360 cool aid


----------



## dfw fisherman

bjd76 said:


> I agree. Doughboy has fished off the Freeman - I've seen the pics and reports. And since when do you have to own a boat to have an opinion on ride... BTW what do you think a 36 Yellowfin costs?


fishing off of a boat and owning it is two different things. billy makes a great boat but people like db saying things that he's knows nothing about is different. 
like when he says you never get skunded for yft in Venice that's a classic. or in the electric reel thread where he shows a pic of 2 Warsaw that he said was caught with a tanacom bull reel. I have that reel and I know it can't crank 2 Warsaw from the bottom.


----------



## JWT

*Cats*

I recently sold an older 23 Seacat (23'6" loa) in which my average trip consisted of long runs off the shelf. I got lucky and got the current rod and reel record tilefish on my last trip in July. I think it rode like a 25-27 mono. The general consensus is that a 26 GB rides like a 35' mono in our choppy 2-3s. From what I've heard of the Freeman I have no doubt that it rides as good or better than any outboard mono out there, while probably getting 20-40% better economy.
I am a bottom fisherman who does little trolling. I am 6'3" and have a hard time touching the water in cats because of the high floor. If I were a billfisherman, I wouldn't even consider a cat for that reason alone.
One huge advantage that doesn't get mentioned much that I saw in my Seacat was the ability to efficiently run intermediate speeds like 12-16 knots when it kicked up to 3s.
I recently got a used aluminum 26 Thomas Cat (29' loa) with twin 250s out of S. Louisiana that I am redoing. If anyone knows anything about this hull please IM me.


----------



## Elgatoloco

I run a 22 foot prokat in rough seas it rides as good as or better than a 28 foot mono hull hands down can run faster and smoother in rough seas but if it is not rough i get passed up because the boat will cruise at 30. The boat has twin 115 Yamaha 4 strokes and hold 170 gallons of fuel we fish off the shelf regulary and can say that if i buy another boat it would definitely be a larger cat.


Tom


----------



## doughboy361

dfw fisherman said:


> no way in he77 does a 33 ride like a 42 and for 250k that's why there are only 3 in the gulf coast. doughboy I know your not speaking from experience bc you don't even own a boat.
> so stop posting information that you have no idea what your talking about.


Anthony is everything ok? Do you need help? Do you even fish? I bet you only know how Big E or Scat Cat ride since you never even ride on a Freeman or any other CC. You right I don't own the Freeman but you know what I fish on it every single time my buddy goes out. Guess again who captain the boat. ME!!


----------



## saltwater4life

dfw fisherman said:


> no way in he77 does a 33 ride like a 42 and for 250k that's why there are only 3 in the gulf coast. doughboy I know your not speaking from experience bc you don't even own a boat.
> so stop posting information that you have no idea what your talking about.


Bro, lets not derail this thread. He said nothing about owning one. He said it RIDES like a 38 or 42. Just answer me one thing, Have your been on a freeman dwf? Or 42 footer? Do you watch everything DB does to know what he does and doesn't know? Sound like you got something for DB


----------



## doughboy361

dfw fisherman said:


> fishing off of a boat and owning it is two different things. billy makes a great boat but people like db saying things that he's knows nothing about is different.
> *like when he says you never get skunded for yft in Venice that's a classic. or in the electric reel thread where he shows a pic of 2 Warsaw that he said was caught with a tanacom bull reel. I have that reel and I know it can't crank 2 Warsaw from the bottom.*


When have I ever said you don't get skunk out of Venice. Even charter captains out of Venice get skunk once in a while but it happen way less then they coming home with YFT. Give the Warsaw comment a rest. You still don't have your fact right. :work::headknock


----------



## saltwater4life

and to banned camp he goes

I have never been on a freeman but the way you talk about how the ride is DB, compared to a 38' or 42', makes me wonder how that 40' freeman rides! I wonder what kind of chop that thing could eat up

S4L


----------



## doughboy361

saltwater4life said:


> and to banned camp he goes
> 
> I have never been on a freeman but the way you talk about how the ride is DB, compared to a 38' or 42', makes me wonder how that 40' freeman rides! I wonder what kind of chop that thing could eat up
> 
> S4L


Last Nov I running a 33T w/trip Verado 300 out of Venice. I pass up Billy Wells in his Freeman 33 and Freeman 40 in South Pass but once I hit open gulf it was stack 4-5'. If we were going out to the floaters I would of turn around but game plan was hit the shrimp boat and it wasn't that far of a run. Well all I can say was I wish in the Freeman 33. I watch Billy pass me up and the Freeman 40 look like it was hauling *** and eating up whatever was in front of it. Both boat got to the shrimper way before us.

Earlier last year we took the Freeman33 out of POC to Perdido. 157nm one way run. It was 3-4' that day. The boat never launch or bark the props. We cruise at 30-33mph the whole way on auto pilot. We never had to throttle back. Just sit back, relax, and enjoy the ride. It also drift really well.


----------



## freemanboatworks

dfw fisherman said:


> no way in he77 does a 33 ride like a 42 and for 250k that's why there are only 3 in the gulf coast. doughboy I know your not speaking from experience bc you don't even own a boat.
> so stop posting information that you have no idea what your talking about.


3 on the gulf coast? Where do you get your info? 3 in Texas alone.... soon to be 4. All total there are 20 Freemans on the gulf coast from Tampa to South Padre... and everywhere in between, especially Louisiana.

And yes, many have compared the ride of our 33' to a much bigger boat. The 40' is in a league of it's own... The owner of the 40 lives in Houston, but keeps it in Venice. He has told me many a story of how he rolled past 50' + boats in rough seas. Riding is believing.... other than that, no one believes a word I say.


----------



## tpool

capt ryan said:


> Depends on how far you like to fish, when you can fish, and what you like to do. I've been on a cat and stuck with mono.
> 
> I have two friends with Cats and have been on many great fishing trips on both. One is a non displacement and the other a Glacier Bay full displacement. I LOVE the Glacier Bay. The other is a 'tweener and has its place but if you are looking at a cat I'd go for the GB.
> 
> That said, I have a 35' mono and love it. However, I don't fish every week and typically pick my days most of the time and I like to go far and fast. *On a rough day the GB beats me and on a smooth day I beat him*. I like to go on overnight tuna trips and run fast on calmer days. I have been on the GB on an overnighter and it did great, too, just took longer to get out.
> 
> If you mostly fish ~50 mi or less and you plan on going even when its 3-4s probably lean towards the GB. *IMO you cant compare a 25' mono to a 25' cat. To me it takes a 32-35'-ish mono to give a ride comparable maybe comfort-wise (definitely NOT similar ride) to a 26' GB*. Other than that I'd say do your homework, go on some test rides, figure out your game-plan for the types of trips you want to make and then its just personal preference.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


x2 - agree with everything in this post - rode on the 26' GB for 5 years. The ONLY drawback for me (personally) was the high gunwales - not good for a shorty like me (hard to gaff fish). But for most folks this will not be much of a problem.

T-BONE


----------



## Hotrod

I ran a 27ft World Cat for 2 yrs. You cant talk about a cat till you have actually fished out of one. Ive fished on monos from 17 to 38ft. I can tell you my 27 ran smoother in any seas than a 36-38 ft mono. I couldnt even imagine how smooth 33ft Freeman would run. Id love to find out one day.


----------



## MarkDiaz

HotRod, What is your 27 WC WOT, and Cruising speeds and MPG. I'm sure you've read the whole thread and it did turn into a mono VS CAT ******* match along with who's is bigger!!! I am looking for speed and MPG. I know others will say you can't have both, but I think things are changing. Thanks Mark


----------



## Hotrod

MY boat was rated for 200's, but we took my Yami 150 4 strokes off my mono and put them on the cat, never messed with finding the right prop either. We got 47mph in the river, half fuel, not loaded. Loaded down to the gills with 4 to 5 guys, gear, and 400-500lbs of ice my cruise was 30-31 mph 41-4200 rpm, about 1.5mpg. After a day of fishing and burning off some fuel, my cruise would be 32-33mph and 1.7mpg. We could have got better if we would have ever propped it right Im sure, and had 200's. But we wernt all about speed, we wanted comfort. With a 240 gal tank Id do Boomvang trips, run 340 miles, never shut the engines off, and not take any extra fuel. That 340 mile trip I had 30 gals left at the dock, 15 on each side. Thats a 1.61 average


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

my 27 WC TE has 225 hondas and WFO trimmed and light is 51MPh I get avg going out loaded and coming back sometimes heavy and sometimes not avg of 1.6. period-- you can manage it -- go slower out and come back easy -- but heck your tired so run it! 1.6 is a the WC 27 economy you should figure.
GB will be better-- (smaller engines) a little slower fit and finish not quite as nice and resale not quite as nice-- more room and for the same size but dang fine boat
Freeman is in a class by itself-- no-one touches what a Freeman can do-- its hand built by a craftsman who takes pride in his work and has his *** on the line with every boat.
When I grow up I wanna get one, but I just bought 10 Accurates on custom rods with jerry brown so it will need to wait..
well not really just waiting to see if kids like offshore deal like I do-- freeman is a Cadillac period


----------



## C. Moore

Mark, I ran two cats, so I will share my fuel numbers with you. 

I ran a 2003 Glacier Bay 26CC with Honda 130's for several years. I would do the max 150's on this boat. 
We ran everywhere at 5000 rpm to make 25 kts and got 1.5 nmpg. 
WOT around 5800 and around 30 kts. GB's are not fast, but have a super soft ride due to the full displacement hull. Nice quality, fit n finish, huge fish boxes. Great boat and I would highly recommend it. 

Now I own a 2005 Twin Vee 26 CC with Suzuki f140's. my figures on this one are mpg, not nmpg. Cruise 4200 - 4300 at 30-32 mph and gets a solid 2mpg. Nice and easy to figure. Last trip we ran 75 miles out, 75 back and used 75 gallons. WOT 5800 pushes 42mph in slick water trimmed up. 

The gb was not my boat, but I put all 500 hours on it, running it for the owner since brand new. Awesome boat and I would love to have another one, but with 150's. 

I bought the used twin vee last year because it was more in line with my budget. The ride is not as soft as the gb, but a lot better than 26 mono hull. I love my twin vee. Super mileage at 2mpg. Twin vee is simple and plain, totally sealed deck which means no fish boxes. 

If I had the extra cash, I would have bought a gb with f150s, but the savings on the boat and the better fuel economy was enough to steer me to the tv. I'm not sure if you are going new or used. I hope this helps.

I have never ridden on a World Cat, but folks on here seem pretty happy with them also. 

Good luck. Mike


----------



## CLVL

I had 3 cats over the last 20 years. The last cat was a Renaissance Prowler 246 with twin 150 Evinrudes. Loaded light, it would get 2 - 2.2 mpg on state waters trips or bay fishing trips (12" draft so could fish most of the Galveston Bay system). Loaded for a day offshore, it would get 1.8-1.9 mpg on those 150-200 round trip days. The RP246 is a planing cat, not as smooth taking a head sea as a GB, but great in following seas. Top speed was 50-51 mph, cruise speed was 28-35 mph, but there were many offshore days where I came home 40+mph in following seas. 

The other offshore cat that I had was a Twin Vee 22 with twin 90 Hondas on it. I also had jack plates on it as I started bay fishing and then migrated to offshore. The Twin Vee was a good boat, got 2.4-2.5 mpg fully loaded for a 150-180 mile round trip. I fished it up to 65 miles offshore many times, the low sides were great for gaffing fish but some may find them uncomfortable. 

I've fished a few times on a friend's WC 27TE and it was a good ride. Not as fuel efficient as the RP, he got about 1.6-1.7 mpg with twin 200 4S Yamahas. If I remember right, he had a top speed of ~50 mph, but said he wasn't comfortable with the boat handled at that speed - below 45 mph, it really was an easy ride. Real good fish boxes in the floor, good storage above deck in the foredeck and console. 

I fished once in a GB 26 and as everyone says, it is a big 26 which has good fishboxes and storage. The displacement hull gives a smooth ride, but I was told you had to keep the bow up as much as possible in following seas to prevent bow steer. It's not as fast as some, but the ride is nice.

I also fished frequently in the late 80s and early 90s with a guide in LA who had a 24 Manta, a planing cat which was the predecessor to the Seacat. As a side note, I believe that Billy Freeman also once owned one.

Of all the above boats, each has its advantage certain days and sea conditions over the other.

That leads me to this - if money is no object, then the best cat design is the Freeman 33 or 28. He's made design mods which give the efficiency of a planing cat design with the smooth ride of displacement cat. Specifically, if you look at his boats, they have high tunnels which have arched cross-sections that go bow to stern and allow a high volume of water to go through the tunnel without that water slapping against a flat surface. The arched tunnel also eliminates stress points in the tunnel where there has been cracking with other designs. You get the high speeds and fuel efficiencies of the best planing cats and the ride of the best displacement cats. I couldn't afford a Freeman so now I have a Cape Horn 31 monohull.


----------



## prokat

CLVL said:


> I had 3 cats over the last 20 years. The last cat was a Renaissance Prowler 246 with twin 150 Evinrudes. Loaded light, it would get 2 - 2.2 mpg on state waters trips or bay fishing trips (12" draft so could fish most of the Galveston Bay system). Loaded for a day offshore, it would get 1.8-1.9 mpg on those 150-200 round trip days. The RP246 is a planing cat, not as smooth taking a head sea as a GB, but great in following seas. Top speed was 50-51 mph, cruise speed was 28-35 mph, but there were many offshore days where I came home 40+mph in following seas.
> 
> The other offshore cat that I had was a Twin Vee 22 with twin 90 Hondas on it. I also had jack plates on it as I started bay fishing and then migrated to offshore. The Twin Vee was a good boat, got 2.4-2.5 mpg fully loaded for a 150-180 mile round trip. I fished it up to 65 miles offshore many times, the low sides were great for gaffing fish but some may find them uncomfortable.
> 
> I've fished a few times on a friend's WC 27TE and it was a good ride. Not as fuel efficient as the RP, he got about 1.6-1.7 mpg with twin 200 4S Yamahas. If I remember right, he had a top speed of ~50 mph, but said he wasn't comfortable with the boat handled at that speed - below 45 mph, it really was an easy ride. Real good fish boxes in the floor, good storage above deck in the foredeck and console.
> 
> I fished once in a GB 26 and as everyone says, it is a big 26 which has good fishboxes and storage. The displacement hull gives a smooth ride, but I was told you had to keep the bow up as much as possible in following seas to prevent bow steer. It's not as fast as some, but the ride is nice.
> 
> I also fished frequently in the late 80s and early 90s with a guide in LA who had a 24 Manta, a planing cat which was the predecessor to the Seacat. As a side note, I believe that Billy Freeman also once owned one.
> 
> Of all the above boats, each has its advantage certain days and sea conditions over the other.
> 
> That leads me to this - if money is no object, then the best cat design is the Freeman 33 or 28. He's made design mods which give the efficiency of a planing cat design with the smooth ride of displacement cat. Specifically, if you look at his boats, they have high tunnels which have arched cross-sections that go bow to stern and allow a high volume of water to go through the tunnel without that water slapping against a flat surface. The arched tunnel also eliminates stress points in the tunnel where there has been cracking with other designs. You get the high speeds and fuel efficiencies of the best planing cats and the ride of the best displacement cats. I couldn't afford a Freeman so now I have a Cape Horn 31 monohull.


 Nice line up of boats you've had,does the 31 ch ride better than prowler? or say a 26 wc? I'm sure the ch burns more fuel,I guess its all a tradeoff


----------



## CLVL

gom1 said:


> Nice line up of boats you've had,does the 31 ch ride better than prowler? or say a 26 wc? I'm sure the ch burns more fuel,I guess its all a tradeoff


Just to be clear, I didn't own all those boats (just the RP 246 and TV 22, also another cat called a Kahala 19 that I didn't list), but fished out of them. I test rode a few other boats that I didn't mention and also fished lots of a Seacat 21 with the same guide who had the Manta. I really like power cats, but at the size range of the CH31, there wasn't one in my price range that I liked.

To answer your question, and note that my opinion may not be someone else's opinion (I know this is a cat thread and don't mean to derail it), yes, I think the CH31 is a better riding boat than the 246 Prowler or the WC 27TE (I would have bought a 27TE if I thought it rode better). It is different, though, to run a monohull after 21 years of owning a cat (just bought the CH31 in May). I'm having to unlearn how to run a cat and relearn to run a monohull. As far as your fuel economy question, I've got Garmin fuel meters on my CH31, run 250 Suzukis w/ 4 blade props, and lightly loaded I'm seeing 1.8 mpg at cruise, but with an offshore load I'm seeing 1.5-1.7 mpg. I haven't taken a tuna trip yet so I'm not sure what the mpg will be for a really heavy load, but I suspect 1.3 - 1.5. Anyway, I'm happy for now with my new (to me) boat.


----------



## prokat

^^^ Thanks for the info and congrats on a killer new boat to you!!!!

Post some pics of that bad boy!!


----------



## bjd76

I also run 4 blade props on my CH 31 and tuna loaded, I am seeing 1.5 in a head sea and 1.6mpg in a following sea. They made a 15% improvement!


----------



## capthoop

Back at it here. On the cats it is hard to make any kind of comparison to a mono. As far as cats go every one is different. The best made is the Freeman. It has great workmanship. It is a 50 mph boat with twins, and it is very fuel efficient. Deffinately top of the line. The World cat and Glaicer bay are simular and different. A GB is a much better fishing boat and WC has better workmanship. They both ride differently and I prefer a GB ride over the WC. 2 other good cats that were not mentioned are the Twin Vee and the Americat. Twin Vee had a lot of stress problems in the begining but they worked hard to get that under control. The extra wide beam is what gave them trouble. Americat is a new kid on the block and is a rough finish tough unsinkable boat. Yes ----- not able to sink or rot! The boat is solid foam. It is also a 50 mph boat with twins. 

Although not an expert on these I have been on all I have mentioned and fished everyone of them including Kevin's Freeman with quads. As far as the other cats ie pro cat, kelva cat, etc. they can not compare to the ones I have discussed.

Cat to mono is your personal choice. Each has it's own place in the boating world but should never and can never be compared.


----------



## hog

Rock vs Stick, North vs South, Black Powder vs Smokeless, Ford vs Chevy, Mono vs Braid, Yamaha vs Evinrude, Aggies vs Longhorns, Uni vs Albright, Ali vs Frazier, HR vs CT etc..

Winter, blowing winds, cold weather, rough seas and Cats vs Monos,
Its a 2cool tradition I guess.








I just wish I could afford to buy one.
Thank goodness I have old and new friends that have them both and let me tag along on trips








Heres 139+ other threads where the three words "Cats vs Monos" has been mentioned the last few yrs on 2cool..

And about 2500 on the web

We need to take up Ice Fish'n 









Yall Have a Gooud'n
Im gonna print out my free ticket and 
go'n to the Boat Show









​


----------



## MarkDiaz

Gents: 

I want to give thanks to a few posters that gave me some really good meaty information (Cat's Meow, doughboy361, Hotrod, Friendswoodmatt, Mike Trautwein, CLVL, and others) and DFW, I remember when I had my first period.:cloud: :rotfl: 

I have in my sights a new Ameracat 27, and a Calcutta 263. I really like the fit and finish on the Calcutta, as it appears to be more refined. Although I have not seen either in person just on the internet through several build blogs/forums. 

I have a few offers to go out on a MKHAROM's 33 Freeman, a Calcutta in Port Aransas, and a Ameracat in Grand Isle. The Freeman will be within the next few weeks. The Calcutta in Feb, and when ever I get to Grand Isle. As I ride on these boats, I will comment on what I (my opinion) experience. Thanks for all the opinions and comments. :texasflag


----------



## doughboy361

Have fun after riding those cat you listed you going have a very tough decision.


----------



## CHA CHING

I'll have my new boat in the water late February early March. Your welcome to go on a ride on it.
World Cat 320CC With Suzuki df300's


----------



## Texas Bluewater Mafia

doughboy361 said:


> Have fun after riding those cat you listed you going have a very tough decision.


X2...Good Luck


----------



## Creed45

I have a 26 TV weekender (cuddy). Love it. Correct it is sparse but very light 2800lbs. Can cut through 4 to 5's with ease very stable. Gunnels are lower than most.


----------



## capthoop

freemanboatworks said:


> 3 on the gulf coast? Where do you get your info? 3 in Texas alone.... soon to be 4. All total there are 20 Freemans on the gulf coast from Tampa to South Padre... and everywhere in between, especially Louisiana.
> 
> And yes, many have compared the ride of our 33' to a much bigger boat. The 40' is in a league of it's own... The owner of the 40 lives in Houston, but keeps it in Venice. He has told me many a story of how he rolled past 50' + boats in rough seas. Riding is believing.... other than that, no one believes a word I say.


Nothing compares to a freeman as far as cats go. They are in a class of their own. They out perform any mono it's size and even ones longer. I know from experience. I own a 26 Glaicer Bay and have been on many Freeman boats. I have owned a few sport fishers in my lifetime also.


----------



## zenger09

Own a 31 ameracat. Ran 38mph fully loaded 85 miles in 2-3 foot chop burning about 1.4mpg just a couple days ago. Never throttled back or left the water. Easy comfortable ride.


----------



## sureshot840

Creed45 said:


> I have a 26 TV weekender (cuddy). Love it. Correct it is sparse but very light 2800lbs. Can cut through 4 to 5's with ease very stable. Gunnels are lower than most.


I need to sell the 38 Fountain & buy a 26' Cat!!

Never knew the capabilities of a 26' boat, but now I can now slice through T-top high waves with ease!

Look for "For Sale" listing shortly


----------



## CHA CHING

sureshot840 said:


> I need to sell the 38 Fountain & buy a 26' Cat!!
> 
> Never knew the capabilities of a 26' boat, but now I can now slice through T-top high waves with ease!
> 
> Look for "For Sale" listing shortly


I don't know if you were being serious or not but I can tell you that in true 4-5 ft seas my Cat will get me there faster dryer and way more comfortable than your 38 Fountain.


----------



## sureshot840

CHA CHING said:


> I don't know if you were being serious or not but I can tell you that in true 4-5 ft seas my Cat will get me there faster dryer and way more comfortable than your 38 Fountain.


Don't know if you are being serious or not - about being in true GOM stacked 4'-5'??? But my *** is playing golf!


----------



## doughboy361

sureshot840 said:


> Don't know if you are being serious or not - about being in true GOM stacked 4'-5'??? But my *** is playing golf!


LOL


----------



## mredman1

*Cats, bean bags and crocs*

Everyone should have been focused on the six-inch waves on Sunday. It would make no difference. You could have fished all day in a john boat.

Mike


----------



## MarkDiaz

These are "MY" Opinions and this is what I have discovered in my research. I headed to the Houston boat show to look at the available boats. I did get a chance to see the Glacier Bay and the Twin Vee. Out of the three boats that I thought I wanted to review (Twin Vee 26, Calcutta 263, and the Ameracat 27) only one was available. I'm not here to bash any manufacture. I have certain needs and wants within my budget. Here are my opinions of the three.

Twin Vee - It was a decent boat. It was priced right. It was dressed with Suzuki's. Reason it was cut, the gunnels were extremely too short. From the stern to the bow, the Gunnels maintained a straight single height. The fit and finish in my opinion was modest. It was sitting next to the Glacier bay 26 and the first thing I noticed was the rear fishing deck. Glacier had it dominated as far as room goes. The Twin Vee is fully customizable. This set up with the leaning post/insulated fish box engulfed the rear deck and took up so much room, to where the crew had no place for beanbags. So, the gunnels height, Storage, fit and finish was the reason this boat was cut. 
This past weekend I headed from Beaumont to Grand Isle. Set up to meet a Calcutta owner and an Ameracat 27 Gen II owner/guide. The Calcutta owner put me up for the weekend. Plan was to check his boat out Saturday and the Ameracat on Sunday. John was an old Navy Salt. We shared military past and had the common Navy Vs. Marine conversation. Talked about Philippines amongst other things. 

Calcutta 263 - Really nice boat. Fit and finish was top notch. Plenty of storage. Powered with 115 Etecs. Two people light load top speed was 44 on the GPS. It was windy going and coming. Left Bridge side Marina out of the cut in 2-4's. Started out slow, checked everything out and then the demo started. Did I mention John was an old salt? He asked if I was ready? I said, "ya". Then he went wide open doing circles in the slop. Head sea, quartering sea, following sea. Put the hull to the test. We did the quartering sea at 41mph gps. I was impressed. He let me drive a bit, then we went to the bay to get out of the slop. cruising at 35, we averaged 3.5mpg (according to his smart gauges) plus light load. Real gas, not the ethanol shiet. Took the boat back to the dock. Nice ride. 

Called the Ameracat Owner/guide that evening. His Charter for Saturday cancelled and he left the Island back home. I didn't get a chance to demo. I was a little disappointed, but I understood. So, now the quest for the Ameracat 27 Gen II demo ride is still being sought. 

Still looking for an Ameracat 27 ride out. Thanks much...


----------



## sea sick

Not sure where you live, but I've seen a Americat around town in the Texas City area and once in Dickinson on 146. Good looking boat for a cat. I actually saw them at the car wash on Sunday,I almost stopped and see how they did. 

If I see them again Ill try n catch them for ya and have them contact you.


----------



## Creed45

sureshot840 said:


> I need to sell the 38 Fountain & buy a 26' Cat!!
> 
> Never knew the capabilities of a 26' boat, but now I can now slice through T-top high waves with ease!
> 
> Look for "For Sale" listing shortly


Mine is getting re-powered, twin 2003 2-Stroke Yamaha's (375 hrs), the boat is a 2001, just appraised at $31, 500. Let me know if interested.


----------



## sureshot840

Creed45 said:


> Mine is getting re-powered, twin 2003 2-Stroke Yamaha's (375 hrs), the boat is a 2001, just appraised at $31, 500. Let me know if interested.


Lets do it, I am really excited to see a 12' shorter boat & a 8000lb lighter hull will perform. I would need sea trial in forecasted 3-5s or even 4-6s to make it challenging. You can follow me in my 38 Fountain & we can both head out of the jettys of your choice - if you can keep up then we have a sale!!


----------



## gordaskipper

*Demo ride available*

I have a ProKat despite all of its negative reviews my guess probably not for you and yes it is not a World Cat by far... but was 59k so I went for the price point...however I know of some ProKat's in Matagorda which I saw prior to purchasing mine. It helped in my decision and reading info on this board. My model 08 ProKat 2860 WA is a tank and powered with twin 300hp Suzuki's...of course the walk-around models are harder to find...welcome to come fish and go for the ride anyway and drive it...doesn't drive like some people think...in my bean bags hard to not be comfortable at 20kts in 2-3's with your legs stretched out in head seas...I will say this you do hear the tunnel slap occasionally but don't feel any vibration or pounding and the raised helm keeps you dryer than a console...no rattles or squeaks yet-HA...I'm told a full displacement hull.


----------



## MarkDiaz

*Like a bad case of Herpes*

Resurrect an old dormant thread like a bad case of herpes!!! LOL Well, I finally got out on the Ameracat Gen II 27. Several peeps gave me their opinion on the Cat Vs. Mono debate. I left from Surfside Marina this past Sunday on a brand new Gen II 27 powered with twin 150 mercs 4 stokes. Motors are really nice. Hull was as expected from all the countless hours of internet research, build threads, etc...

Five of us fat guys loaded up and went south. We broke the jetty's and the new owner still didn't have his stuff dialed in yet, trying to figure this and that out. Two folks aboard were potential Gen II seekers and this whole trip was arranged for just that purpose. We wanted to see what this "CAT" thing was all about. There were a few test that I needed to run/prove:

Test one, can the boat loaded up ready to fish, full gear, ice, etc... plane on one motor? Of course it did! Pretty simple and easy for it too... I was impressed. It was up running 18 mph and still had throttle but you could tell it was working the one motor.

Test two, How did it run in a head sea? We headed south running avg 25 mph came airborne only a couple times and only slapped once, but I impressed.

Test three, How did it do in a following sea? This was the deal breaker for me. and now I know what Jollyroger was talking about (love/hate relationship with Cats). When going over a swell, it has tendency to bite in. It kept acting as if it wanted to dig in. I drove over three hours on the way back in. I played with trimming, speed, zig zagging, quartering in, different ways to make the ride better. I was doing 45k rpm running avg 32 mphs coming in. I slowed down to 25 mph, and the ride was extremely smooth, but it just felt so slow for the seas that settled down to two's. We went 90 miles out, so my three hour ride in gave me plenty of time to try/test different things. It started getting late so pushed it running 45k @32 mph avg.

Some of the things that I did like:

1. Leaving the jetty going south in 2-4ft Texas slop chop. 25 mph going out no problem.

Some of the things that I didn't like:

1. You ever play with the toy that has the two balls connected to a string and handle in the middle? The object is to force the balls to clack or bounce the balls towards the top repetitively making that clacking noise until your mom or dad clacks you? We stopped and jigged for a AJ's at a rig, and the nose of the boat was pointed toward the rolling swells. The hull would be slapped by the swells occasionally and it felt as if my clackers were being clacked. I didn't like that at all.

2. The boat sits high out of the water compared to my mono. It appeared that movements were magnified toward the top. It just seemed harder to move around in the boat underway or at rest.

3. The nose biting into the following sea. It felt as if the nose was going to bury into the sea. I know i could have slowed up and eliminated some of it, but it just felt uneasy.

Would I fish the boat again? Yes. It's a price boat set up to fish, easy on the pocket, easy to maintain, to clean. It's a very fishable offshore boat. But every rose has it thorns. Kinda like a gorgeous trophy wife that's an alcoholic. You have to take the good with the bad.

So, for me, the CAT is out. I am searching for my next mono. My 25ft will go up for sale within the next few weeks. And I will be replacing with what I think will be a Contender 28T. PM if you any specific Ameracat Gen II 27 questions. I'll answer what I can. MarkD. :texasflag


----------



## prokat

Great write up and very true!!


----------



## Jolly Roger

MarkDiaz said:


> Test three, How did it do in a following sea? This was the deal breaker for me. and now I know what Jollyroger was talking about (love/hate relationship with Cats).


Better to figure out before writing the check. With your budget, I would look long and hard at an Andros 32 . I like contenders, there 31 for sure.


----------



## bmtsupra

Great write up Mark. Glad to hear you got the chance to get out and test that boat. I'll have to show this to my friend that has been looking at Cat's.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## blaze 'em

I agree on the helpfulness. My partner and I are looking to move up to a larger size boat, and have not counted out cats. We test drove an older 25/28 contender and really liked it. We are not able to buy new, but are.trying to make an important to us decision on the right boat. Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gjp105

I have a 97 Glacier Bay 26 canyon runner for 3 plus years now. I wouldn't rule out a cat from test driving on one brand, but that said, it took me around 2 years to finally realize when coming back in to Surfside that the boat is not going to bite and roll over. But I will add, if you have people in your group that are prone to get seasick, it will definantly happen on a cat. May be irrelevant but if I buy again my thought process is a another cat walk around to spend nights out (too slow to go there and back in one day for tuna) vs. a large yellowfin with at least triple engines to get there and back in one day.

Just a thought-good luck


----------



## GlacierJ

I just listed by Glacier Bay for sale. Check it out on the for sale board. Thanks. Glacier J


----------



## S-3 ranch

*Got one listed*

Do to health must sell mine rides great and excellent fuel range pm me for info


----------

